# Whats your speed?



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just wondering what yalls internet speeds maybe, compared with price. I know there will be variables, so its just a basic line test.

My provider is embarq/century link, i dont remember what speed we are "supposed" to have,(I think some middle speed) but its 30 dollars a month and I get this with the closest server on the test site 





So what are you getting?

http://www.speedtest.net/index.php


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

With comcast cable at about 41 bucks a month I get: download 7.34mb/s and upload 5.12 mb/s and that's through my wireless router.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

mine sucks!! ATT U-verse...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)




----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Are you guys using wireless "g" routers? If so, try using a wireless "n" router... The speed abilities of the two routers are night and day from each other... Before wasting your money though, use an ethernet cable and plug directly into the router and see what speed your connection is capable of... You loose a lot over a wireless connection, but wireless "g" is only good for speeds up to 54mbps, whereas wireless "n" is good for speeds exceeding 100mbps...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont know much about computers but this is the first time i copyed something but any how what is a good speed.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

i think mine is the fastest so far...


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

mine is the worst so far...:nutkick:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys crack me up. It's an ATV site so I can understand bragging about ....Biggest quad, Most powerful quad, Fastest quad, Longest wheelie, Biggest lift kit, Biggest tires, Most aggressive tires, etc, etc, etc

....but fastest/slowest internet


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> You guys crack me up. It's an ATV site so I can understand bragging about ....Biggest quad, Most powerful quad, Fastest quad, Longest wheelie, Biggest lift kit, Biggest tires, Most aggressive tires, etc, etc, etc
> 
> ....but fastest/slowest internet


It's a guy thing D....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya'll are all about to hate me...

This is at work mind you


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Is this good? I really dont know.


----------

